# ems in ireland



## emt_irl

well ems in ireland is still on its training wheels compaired to you guys in the u.s.. but i thought id share with you guys what its like this side of the atlantic.

the ambulance service is run nationally by the hse which is the public health body and in dublin its part run by them and the dublin fire brigade.

we have 3 levels of training: emt, paramedic and advanced paramedic. they are the practitioner level nationally regged levels. below that courses and skills vary and are responder level like emergency first responce(bls skills and assist emts with initial assesment) and cardiac first responce(cpr and aed).

we also have many private ambulance and volunteer services.. the private and vols do patient transfere work and event cover like concerts and sports etc... but they also are a back up to the emergency services.

if you need the emergency services here you call 999/112

and if you ring for an ambulance this will show up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





or this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they are all staffed by paramedic minimum with most these days by advanced paramedics.

our scope of practice would be:

*emt*atient assesment like bp, spo2 and avpu, bls and semi auto defib, 3 lead ecg, usual first aid, trauma, spinal and 10 drugs(gtn, salbutamol, glucogon, glucose gel, epinephrine, asprin, paracetamol, entanox and under the direction of a regged medical practitioner morphine i.m

*paramedic*: all of the above but 12 lead ecg more experence in the field, more drugs mainly cardiac and pain releif, superglottic airways

*advance paramedic* all of above but with more scope of practice, more theory based skill, waay more drugs, intubation, manual defib and more.

i hope to add more to this as i go along but this is the first breif draft


----------



## MrBrown

That is quite interesting, I've had a look around the PHECC site (pheccit.ie)  

Looks like you guys have setup a quasi US/UK system in that you have training deliniated to a number of orginisations under a national standard but do not require a University Degree - much like the UK where it's possible to still do the 16 week and 12 week IHCD Technician and Paramedic courses, respectively.  Having said that there's not too many places you can still do the Technician course!

I like the look of a national service and what looks like a national patient care guidelines and report form too!  That makes sense tho given Ireland is a small country.

As a comparison here is how our levels work:

*Ambulance Technician* (Diploma):  Oxygen, OPA/NPA/LMA, 3 lead ECG, AED, methoxyflurane, aspirin, paracetamol, GTN, salbutamol neb, glucose PO, IM glucagon, ondansetron PO, combat application tourniquet

*Paramedic* (Bachelors Degree): + IV cannulation, IV fluid and 10% glucose, 12 lead ECG, manual defibrillation and syncronised cardioversion, adrenaline IM/IV, ondansteron IV, naloxone IV/IM/IN, morphine IM/IV.  This level is looking to add nationally amiodarone IV for VF/pulseless VT and midazolam IN/IM for seizures. 

*Intensive Care Paramedic* (Post Graduate Diploma):  + IO access, transcataneous pacing, endotracheal intubation, cricothyrotomy, atropine IV, amiodarone IV, midazolam IN/IM/IV, ketamine IM/IV/PO, frusemide IV. fentanyl, suxamethonium and vecuronium IV (selected Officers only)


----------



## ExpatMedic0

How long in hours or credits are each level of training?

PS: Super cool looking rigs!


----------



## emt_irl

MrBrown said:


> That is quite interesting, I've had a look around the PHECC site (pheccit.ie)
> 
> Looks like you guys have setup a quasi US/UK system in that you have training deliniated to a number of orginisations under a national standard but do not require a University Degree - much like the UK where it's possible to still do the 16 week and 12 week IHCD Technician and Paramedic courses, respectively.  Having said that there's not too many places you can still do the Technician course!
> 
> I like the look of a national service and what looks like a national patient care guidelines and report form too!  That makes sense tho given Ireland is a small country.
> 
> As a comparison here is how our levels work:
> 
> *Ambulance Technician* (Diploma):  Oxygen, OPA/NPA/LMA, 3 lead ECG, AED, methoxyflurane, aspirin, paracetamol, GTN, salbutamol neb, glucose PO, IM glucagon, ondansetron PO, combat application tourniquet
> 
> *Paramedic* (Bachelors Degree): + IV cannulation, IV fluid and 10% glucose, 12 lead ECG, manual defibrillation and syncronised cardioversion, adrenaline IM/IV, ondansteron IV, naloxone IV/IM/IN, morphine IM/IV.  This level is looking to add nationally amiodarone IV for VF/pulseless VT and midazolam IN/IM for seizures.
> 
> *Intensive Care Paramedic* (Post Graduate Diploma):  + IO access, transcataneous pacing, endotracheal intubation, cricothyrotomy, atropine IV, amiodarone IV, midazolam IN/IM/IV, ketamine IM/IV/PO, frusemide IV. fentanyl, suxamethonium and vecuronium IV (selected Officers only)



yeah phecc is only a pretty recent thing maybe since the early naughtys(00's) they are the irish version of nremt id say. they make and control our training programs and clinical practice guidelines. and each level is still under development. mainly because we are such a small country it seems to work so far anways. our emt course is currently the only one that doesnt offer a degree, our paramedics and advanced paramedics recieve a degree from the collage its completed with and registery with phecc(pre hospital emergency care council) you can only train as paramedic or advanced if you work for the public services the hse or the d.f.b. but that is changing with time and eventually we hope to have oparamedic level rolled out for private collages etc to teach.

the patient care reports are only a new thing aswell, but thankfully it standardises patient care reporting pre hospital. i think they are great although a little of the big side when fully unfolded.



schulz said:


> How long in hours or credits are each level of training?
> 
> PS: Super cool looking rigs!



emt is 120 hours classroom work (4weeks) 2 weeks practical placements and have to maintain continous professional development. eg attend confrences, attend phtls/itls course etc

paramedic is a 270 hours course +19 week internship

adv. Paramedic is 35 weeks ontop of your paramedic training


check out www.phecc.ie our ems regulator

and this link explains all our levels and whats involved for each: http://www.phecit.ie/Documents/Home Page/PHECC Responders and Practioners.pdf


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Are your ambulances Automatic or Manual transmission? Do you require a special endorsement or drivers licence to operate one?


----------



## emt_irl

schulz said:


> Are your ambulances Automatic or Manual transmission? Do you require a special endorsement or drivers licence to operate one?



some older models are manual as with all vehicle's here, but the newer models like from 2009 up have a auto box as far as im aware.

you you need a full drivers licence at least and complete an emergency driving course also. then some of the newer amgbulances come in over weight and you are required to get a truck licence to drive them also


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Hey I wrote to your national certification body about U.S. Paramedics coming over and got some really good information. If anyones interested Ill copy the email below. It sounds like Ireland accepts the U.S. NREMT so long as your Paramedic program has enough hours and covered the right subjects. I am going to work international right now in the middle east, maybe when I am done I will see if I can check out Ireland, providing there visa process will let me.

____________________________________________

In response to your email, if you are already registered as a Paramedic with the National Registry in the United States you may apply to have your qualifications assessed as equivalent to the Pre-Hospital Emergency Care Council (PHECC) standard and will not have to sit the NQEMT Paramedic exam here.

However, to work as a Paramedic within Ireland you have to be registered with PHECC. As you have done your training outside of Ireland you will have to go through our ‘Assessment of Equivalence’ process as an overseas applicant. I would like to inform you that each application is assessed individually as per our 2007 Education and Training Standards for EMT, Paramedic or Advanced Paramedic. It is not an automatic process to become a PHECC recognised paramedic upon completion of a Paramedic course outside the country, it is based on your education, training and clinical hours in addition to references and good standing status.

The application form and guidelines for its completion are given via our website.  I would advise that you read through the guidelines first before completing the application.

As a general summary of the application process (further information available in ‘guidelines’ link above).

Sections 1-5 need to be completed by yourself, to include notarised copies of your diploma/certificate, details of your pre-hospital emergency care course (i.e. the modules/subjects involved and the modules/subjects duration i.e. how many hours), a notarised copy of your passport and the application fee of €230.

Forms A,B,C,D are to be sent out by you and then sent directly back into us.
Form A goes to your pre-hospital emergency care Training Institution.
Form B goes to your most recent and/or relevant Employer.
Form C you post to the relevant authority which recognises that your qualifications enable you to work in the role of EMT, Paramedic, Advanced Paramedic.
Form D is given to the Competent Authority for which can state your ‘Good Standing Status’. If there is no Competent Authority within your country, or if you are not registered with them then Form D is signed by yourself in the presence of a ‘Notary Public’ – it is a solemn declaration that you have not been convicted of a criminal offence.
Please note: An Irish ‘Notary Public’ can be found on www.notarypublic.ie

Should you require any further information please do not hesitate in contacting me.


Marion O' Malley
(on behalf of Anne Keogh)
Clerical Officer,
Pre-Hospital Emergency Care Council,
Abbey  Moat House,
Abbey Street,
Naas,
Co. Kildare.
Tel: 045 882042
Fax: 045 882089
www.phecc.ie
email: anne@phecc.ie


----------



## MrBrown

schulz said:


> Are your ambulances Automatic or Manual transmission? Do you require a special endorsement or drivers licence to operate one?



You need Categories C1 and D1; I have tried to figure out how to get them but bloody hell it seems to be a process.


----------



## Scout

The C1 and D1 is a HSE requirment.

C1 basicly is down to weight, the tail lift makes them heavy, Also allows you to drive the decon tructs and comms etc.
D1 is for the old ambulances where you could carry more than 8 people.


YOu can drive some on a car licence with no training, thou it is being worked on.


----------



## RSquared

I'm almost amused at this thread because I am DYING to find out information about EMS in Ireland.  Ok dying was a tacky way to say that.  Currently I'm an EMT-I student in Alberta, Canada (here we are just EMTs, the lower level is EMR, and the higher level is Paramedic).  I'm just at the end of my didactic course and am waiting for my practicum placement before I'll have my qualifications.  I would_ love_ to move to Ireland and do some EMS over there but I'm not too sure what the reciprocity is.  When I'm done I'll also have my PHTLS and AMLS, and AHSF CPR prehospital level CPR.  

If you could point me in the right direction as to who, or what I could contact for information on how to get certified over there?  Or if there are exchange programs?  I would greatly appreciate it!  I was looking at the Dublin Fire Brigade website and I got the feeling I had to be a firefighter as well as EMT to work in Dublin.  Are all departments over there integrated with the fire department?  I don't have the guts to be a firefighter, or the muscles.  

Any help is appreciated.  It's a daunting task to find all of this information, on top of any visas and all of that.  But I would love to do some work over there   Thank you in advance!


----------



## Scott33

RSquared said:


> I was looking at the Dublin Fire Brigade website and I got the feeling I had to be a firefighter as well as EMT to work in Dublin.



Most Irish EMT / Paramedics are NOT part of the FD. Dublin FD does have an EMS component, with a dozen or so ambulances, but it is not typical of how the system works elsewhere.

For the rest of Dublin, and the rest of the country, try here for information purposes.

http://www.phecit.ie/DesktopDefault.aspx

Assuming you are a Canadian National and not in possession of an EU passport, you may be eligible for a "working holiday" visa. Whether or not it permits you to work for an National Ambulance Service, I do not know. Therefore, I would suggest sorting the visa side of things out first, or you may not get much further than a ride along on vacation. 

http://www.immigrantcouncil.ie/pdf/Working_in_Ireland_May_09.pdf

After you get your visa sorted, you can apply for _"Assessment of Equivalence of [your] Professional Qualifications"_ using this form

http://www.phecit.ie/Documents/Regi...eas/MOM Application Form AoEoQ - Feb 2010.pdf

Note that both applications are completely independent of each other. In other words, even if you were to gain registration with PHECC, it would make no difference as to whether you are eligible for the relevant visa or not.

Good luck. It would be nice to read of someone who has successfully challenged out a foreign system, and actually gone over (to wherever) to work.

Alternatively, get your RN


----------



## Scout

http://www.phecit.ie/Documents/Clin...er - Responder Medication & Skills Matrix.pdf


gives a good run down of the skill for a Paramedic, they would be in the minimum on a front line ambulance, EMT's can do patient transport but there are alot of them now that al the vols are getting this qualification.

So have a read down the list, insure you have a year on the road under you and you should get through. The HSE run most fo the ambulances across the country, DFB is the only fire service to offer an ambulance service. HSE do do work in Dublin too


----------



## MrBrown

Kind of interesting to see that EMTs in Ireland are not taught how to take a GCS or auscultate a chest.

I know the Irish system is still evolving but this list looks both overly complex (three levels of "first responders") and overly restrictive.


----------



## Scout

Shhh.....

With regard to the 3 FR levels, the first is just CPR and AED. The OFA is a normal first aid course. EFR is the typical 6 day FR course.


----------



## emt_irl

in existance anyone can do gcs... id say most emt's know how to do that and oscultate also but technicially we arent allowed!


you would apply to phecc and have to sit some for of conversion exam, but forgien skills do get recognised espicially from the states.

but actually getting work in ems in ireland, its a closed shop. you can only do it with the national ambulance service or the dubin fire brigade.. both public sector and both arent hiring for the forseeable future and each has a long waiting list on the panel already for training.


----------



## Scott33

emt_irl said:


> but actually getting work in ems in ireland, its a closed shop. you can only do it with the national ambulance service or the dubin fire brigade.. both public sector and both arent hiring for the forseeable future and each has a long waiting list on the panel already for training.



Sounds about right. Ambulance work does attract many applicants, and the public sector positions usually come from within, as far as nationality goes. It's the same policy everywhere.


----------



## NJmedic3250

I may have missed it, but if the ambulance service is not run by the local fire department (Dublin Fire Brigade), it's run by a national service?


----------



## Scout

Yup the HSE, health service executive, they run all of the public health services in Ireland


----------



## emt_irl

but in dublin the hse contracted the dublin fire brigade to provide ems in the dublin and greater dublin area along side the hse...

its all a bit mad here being honest


----------



## NJmedic3250

Well I will say from a uniformity standpoint it is a lot less mad than the system we have here in the state of New Jersey. Here, every town/city has it's own BLS ambulance service supplemented by a hospital paramedic service (there are about 30 of these in the state). So I think Ireland has a leg up on that aspect of EMS. Haha


----------



## emt_irl

all ambulances here are crewed by paramedics minimum but more and more advanced paramedics are being trained.

we have a few als rapid responce cars in the city. i know more about dublin ems as things out in the country may be different. the fire brigade opperate 12 emergency ambulances and when you ring 999(your 911) the fire brigade ambulance would turn up.


when you go outside dublin you'll see the first ambulance picture i posted the yellow and green battenburg stickerd one. all protocals are they same across the country, so weather you dial 999 in dublin or in cork you'll recieve the same standard of care


----------



## NJmedic3250

Well that sounds like the HSE is on the road to a superior EMS system. What about HEMS operations in Ireland? Is there a flight program anywhere in the country?


----------



## emt_irl

not yet... there is a fundraiser on going for the aiaa the all ireland air ambulance. but has yet to leave the grounnd.

in dublin though your no more then like 8-10 mins away from a hospital so it would only be really needed in remote country places


----------



## Scout

The Coast Guard can and do use the Seakings for Med transports and the Aer Corps(Air Force) are equipped to do medical transport when requested. AW 139 I think.


The Sea king is a serious bit of kit. Great fun to play with.


----------



## emt_irl

well yeah the coast guard the odd time, but they dont do it to often unless it happened in or around the water. and the midlands certenly wouldnt see any sign of it


----------



## ritchiewall

*work exchange*

Does anyone know if the work exchange program to Ireland from Canada is still in existence for Paramedics?


----------



## EMT trainee

emt is 120 hours classroom work (4weeks) 2 weeks practical placements and have to maintain continous professional development. eg attend confrences, attend phtls/itls course etc

my emt course is 120 hrs class work  (broken up into tuesday and thursday 7-10 and 9 to 5 saturday) and 40hrs wrk placement of which 1 day is spent in a hospital and 3 days in the back of an ambuance transporting patients and emergency calls. I had my 1st placement last friday and must say i learned a lot and did a lot of hands on  work like vital signs and moving the patients from stretcher to ambulance and transfering them to the hospital beds  and enjoyed it very much


----------



## mc400

OMG Fire runs part of the EMS? It must be horrible in Dublin then and much better everywhere else. J/K fella's thought I would a joke in .


----------



## emt_irl

its a weird set-up, seems dysfunctional from a neutral point of view, but it does work really well aside from the politics and funding issues


----------



## byoung57

Do the privates and volunteer services use paramedics as well?

Bill


----------



## Scout

Yes, but you *almost need to have been part of the national ambulance service to get the paramedic qualification. The required 1 year probationary period is the stumbler


----------



## EMT trainee

qualified last year as an emt and was wondering where best to do paramedic courses and how much they would be costing and how long the course would last


----------



## Tyler

There is nowhere in Ireland that you can do it privately.

If your unwilling to travel ensure you get your C1 and D1 driving licenses and then you will be in a good position to apply next time the HSE recruits.

Its likely they will be recruiting EMTs for Intermediate Care Vehicles again in the medium term (it requires you have your EMT and the above licenses). 

Its also possible they will recruit people for Paramedic positions. These will also require the above licenses.

If your willing to travel to the States bear these two PHECC documents in mind...

Documents/Register/Joining%20the%20Register/Qualifications%20obtained%20overseas/PD%20revised%20guidelines%20for%20Ass%20of%20Eq_2011_Nov.pdf

Documents/Register/Joining%20the%20Register/Qualifications%20obtained%20overseas/BLN0012011%20Recognition%20Equivalence.pdf

(copy and paste the above after going to www dot phecit dot ie - I cant link due to my low post count)

PHECC wont make it particularly easy to get recognised - your course MUST meet their minimum requirements in terms of hours and topics covered, so you will need to move to the states to meet those requirements - it would be impossible to just go over for a few weeks and do that.

Persons who trained in the UK are sometimes given recognition, but the probation period normally applies to them also. You could consider their Paramedic Science degrees (google them) and if you complete one of them and work for a while you may get recognition here at P or perhaps even AP level.


----------



## EMT trainee

thanks for that tyler will keep that in mind. will have to start saving for that. I have a frind inmy st john ambulance division that is currently studying paramedic science in plymouth college so might try there will wiat and see how emt goes for me first  thanks again


----------



## Flyhi

*Phecc that !!*

Hi EMT Trainee,

Just a quick post with soem solid advice. I was in your exact position. I trained as an EMT here, caught the bug and wanted to go on to the holy grail of Irish Paramedic. Of course thats way easier to type than it will be to actually complete in Ireland. Tyler is 100% on the money, there is no way to privately upskill to Paramedic here.

So if you are still looking at upskilling then its training abroad for you my boy!! The UK I know you have looked at. I went to the States and qualfied as a NREMT Paramedic. I loved every second of it but when I came home and applied to PHECC the fun stopped. I did not have the time and money or the visa to spend the year post qualification in the States so when I came home PHECC decided I was equal to a Paramedic intern. I spent 9 months trying to get an internship with either DFB or HSE (NAS). 

I lost my ability to start IV's, to intubate, to give a load of pre hospital meds, to pace or even cardiovert a patient. Now this is my advice to you. If you are young free and able to get the money together. Do NOT spend the next two years of your life training here as a so called Paramedic. In international terms you will be apending 2 years training to Technician or Advanced EMT levels. You will basically be driving a big yellow taxi and be able to take vital signs. 

Now before all you Irish "Paramedics" jump in and kick and scream I want to highlight that it is not the fault of any paramedic in this country its the syetem. There are some great paramedics in this country who would be even better "Real Paramedics" if they system allowed them to progress. Yes one can make it to AP but even then compared to International paramedics the AP's here are under skilled as once again the system has let them down.

If you are serious about becoming a paramedic train abroad in either the UK, Denmark, Poland or the States but be prepared to stay away and practice in which ever country you train in for at lease 3 years. 

Then when you return you will have the qualification and most importantly the required time to have a great chance to get your AP licence here.

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Tyler

Flyhi said:


> Hi EMT Trainee,
> 
> Just a quick post with soem solid advice. I was in your exact position. I trained as an EMT here, caught the bug and wanted to go on to the holy grail of Irish Paramedic. Of course thats way easier to type than it will be to actually complete in Ireland. Tyler is 100% on the money, there is no way to privately upskill to Paramedic here.
> 
> So if you are still looking at upskilling then its training abroad for you my boy!! The UK I know you have looked at. I went to the States and qualfied as a NREMT Paramedic. I loved every second of it but when I came home and applied to PHECC the fun stopped. I did not have the time and money or the visa to spend the year post qualification in the States so when I came home PHECC decided I was equal to a Paramedic intern. I spent 9 months trying to get an internship with either DFB or HSE (NAS).
> 
> I lost my ability to start IV's, to intubate, to give a load of pre hospital meds, to pace or even cardiovert a patient. Now this is my advice to you. If you are young free and able to get the money together. Do NOT spend the next two years of your life training here as a so called Paramedic. In international terms you will be apending 2 years training to Technician or Advanced EMT levels. You will basically be driving a big yellow taxi and be able to take vital signs.
> 
> Now before all you Irish "Paramedics" jump in and kick and scream I want to highlight that it is not the fault of any paramedic in this country its the syetem. There are some great paramedics in this country who would be even better "Real Paramedics" if they system allowed them to progress. Yes one can make it to AP but even then compared to International paramedics the AP's here are under skilled as once again the system has let them down.
> 
> If you are serious about becoming a paramedic train abroad in either the UK, Denmark, Poland or the States but be prepared to stay away and practice in which ever country you train in for at lease 3 years.
> 
> Then when you return you will have the qualification and most importantly the required time to have a great chance to get your AP licence here.
> 
> I hope it all works out for you.




Hi Flyhi,

Great response.

Just curious how did you get your internship sorted? 

Did you have the theoretical hours for para only or did you have the theoretical hours for AP and they didnt give you AP as you didnt have the clinicals for even P?

Did PHECC offer you the chance to do the  NQ - P exam instead of the internship (their website implies its the candidates chance to do adaptation OR exam)


Edit: For others reading I agree with what Flyhi says re getting AP from abroad - for those who have multiple years experience (3+) after getting advanced certification abroad then it is possible to get AP status in Ireland -  I know two who did so (and thats 2 of 2 that applied) but also know some UK trained Paramedics who struggled to even get Paramedic recognition in Ireland.


----------



## Flyhi

*Phecc that !!*

Hi Tyler,

Believe me when I say that I had a massive task of trying to get the paramedic internship. In the end it was just luck. No PHECC did not offer me the choice between taking the exam or doing the adaptation period. They are a law onto themselves an best left alone .

cheers


----------



## Flyhi

Just to put things into context. I am not saying that PHECC do a bad job or that Irish Paramedics or AP's are any less capable of performing at the international Paramedic standard. 

My point is that if I was young or single with no commitments I would not wait around here for the opportunity to train with the DFB or HSE as a paramedic. Remember that on skill for skill basis the Paramedic tag we have in Ireland is actually a tech or Intermediate grade in most every other country.

This combined with the lack of cohesion between the pre hospital and inter hospital sides of EMS and some fairly restricting CPG's and throw in all the new terms and conditions that your contract will have you tied into. Please take a fools advice and if at all possible look abroad. If you gave 2 years anywhere else you will be either certified or nearly certified as a proper paramedic. 

With regards to value of your qualification my NREMT P is getting me noticed in the Middle East, Oz, NZ, Africa and Europe. My HPC was gained on the back of my NREMT P and it is also accepted in most countries as a good level qualification. My Irish paramedic is a lower qualification than the other two and is not really worth that much in CV terms.

Going back to what I said as I dont want to finish by insulting anyones feelings or pride. There are some great Irish Paramedics & AP's who would be even better International level Paramedics but they are caught in a bad system with little prospect of ever having the upskilling or the trust from this system to allow them to reach the levels of other international paramedics.

Overall this is a bad outcome for both these good EMS professionals and of course our patients.

Cheers:


----------



## EMT trainee

Flyhi said:


> My point is that if I was young or single with no commitments I would not wait around here for the opportunity to train with the DFB or HSE as a paramedic. Remember that on skill for skill basis the Paramedic tag we have in Ireland is actually a tech or Intermediate grade in most every other country.
> 
> thanks for that great post . I wish I was young dont have any commitments yet but i be 35 in may prob left it a bit late as lost my job from warehouse recently due to the job been not so busy and there no jobs out there at the moment. unless i win the lotto or rob a bank lol


----------



## Flyhi

Hi EMT Trainee,

Sorry to hear that some of the options are closed but think of the UK as a tech. You can make some money, get frontline experience and still work towards thae paramedic level. One thing for sure is that there is little or no work here for EMT's. Hope it helps


----------



## DUBDUBDUB

*Heeelllpp!!!*

Can anyone advise an Irish trained Paramedic as how to best get an internationally recognised qualification to enable emigration to Australia?


----------



## Flyhi

Hi DubDubDub,

I'm NREMT P, HPC and PHECC P registered. I can tell you that as far as international standards the PHECC P is not going to get you far. It's the systems fault not the good people that go through it. Best bet at OZ is direct contact with Amy agency or organisation that you want to work with. OZ is becoming one of the leaders in pre hospital care and their Paramefic standard is high. In Irish terms it would he higher than the AP here. If they are interested in your CV they will measure your time qualified, paramedic course content against their paramedic training standards. If your lucky they will let you know where you are on their 4 year training course and Kay allow you to jump in to complete your training. I seriously doubt that you will get direct reciprocity for the PHECC P anywhere in the EMS world. Maybe the 9 month course in UK will get you to HPC then look at Oz from there ??


----------



## Fergal

*Emergency Services Training Institute*

Hi there,

I am currently doing my EMT course here in Irl. I was just wondering if anyone here had trained to become and EMT at the ESTI in Dublin.

If so:

1) Was your location of placement in your hometown or was it outside of where you live.

2) What did your placement incur? Callouts, emergencies etc.?

Thanks.


----------

